# comment calibrer un écran sans sonde ni menu intégré?



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

Voila, j'ai un Samsung 19" que je voudrais régler (manque de contraste). Blême, pas de menu intégré à l'écran et par les préférences, on fait pas grand chose.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?


----------



## stephmac (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour, 

il existe une application que j'utilise pour calibrer son ecran precisemment sans sonde.
il s'agit de gammawork,tres simple d'uitilisation ,tu peux creer ton propre reglage
de contraste ,chrominance et luminosité en quelques minutes.
Je crois que la licence est gratuite apres inscription sur le site.
le telechargement se fait à cette adresse  :

http://www.gammawork.com/

perso je l'utilise de façon professionnel pour l'etallonnage de fichiers photos,afin d'ajuster en second niveau un calibrage deja effectue une sonde.

a bientot 

stephane


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

merci, je télécharges et en dit des nouvelles.


----------



## Patrick L'Eponge (28 Février 2007)

Comme il est possible que je ne trouve pas de monteur image pour monter en urgence un court que je vais tourner ces jours-ci, je me suis dit que j'allais peut être m'y coller en commençant par calibrer mon écran. J'étais un peu déçu du logiciel interne que j'avais.
Grâce à ce post, j'ai testé le Gammawork et j'adore! Impression d'avoir un nouvel écran (j'ai un PB G4 associé à un écran Fujitsu Siemens 19 pouces).
   Un grand merci pour l'info!
        Patrick


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2007)

oui, tu as raison. honte à moi.:rose: 

Bon soft. Merci


----------



## apenspel (1 Mars 2007)

Je n'arrive pas &#224; m'enregistrer !? Comment vous faites ?

J'ai trouv&#233; apr&#232;s installation et lancement de l'appli.

Ouch, pas terrible. Les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me donnent de meilleurs r&#233;sultats.

Et leur screensaver les fait planter, les Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me !


----------



## stephmac (19 Mars 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas &#224; m'enregistrer !? Comment vous faites ?
> 
> J'ai trouv&#233; apr&#232;s installation et lancement de l'appli.
> 
> ...


de memoire,il suffit de s'inscrire sur le site de telechargement de gammawork,tu recois ensuite un mail avec un numero d'enregistrement gratuit.
Moi je n'ai aucun probleme de compatibilit&#233; avec cette application
Bonne chance


----------



## kriscus (20 Mars 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Voila, j'ai un Samsung 19" que je voudrais régler (manque de contraste). Blême, pas de menu intégré à l'écran et par les préférences, on fait pas grand chose.
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait il une solution?



Avec les Samsung tu peux utiliser MagicTune pour calibrer ton écran : http://www.samsung.com/Products/Monitors/magictune/magictune_05s.htm
Ce n'est pas parfait mais mieux que rien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2007)

merci.

désolé du retard dans mes réponses mais connections pas top du tout.

olivier


----------



## silos (25 Mars 2007)

Et bien moi j'arrive &#224; l'installer, mais au lancement il ne se passe rien :-(

Pourtant tout semble ok....

Mini intel 1,66Ghz sous 10.4.9


----------

